# Putting help for one eyed golfer!



## Albanach (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello

My brother in law is blind in his right eye and is looking to improve his putting and I am wondering if you have any tips relating to ball position when putting (more of the front foot/centre) or is it down to the individual?

Any other tips would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## brendy (Jun 2, 2010)

Guesswork here and nothing more but he could try taking the putting stance and looking at the hole back to the ball a couple of times specifically to get the line and also depth perception too, does he have a problem getting the ball up to the hole?


----------



## Albanach (Jun 2, 2010)

Guesswork here and nothing more but he could try taking the putting stance and looking at the hole back to the ball a couple of times specifically to get the line and also depth perception too, does he have a problem getting the ball up to the hole?
		
Click to expand...

Brendy he pretty much does that to be honest.  regarding getting the ball to the hole he can put a fair few putts short.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 2, 2010)

Distance judgement is always going to be a problem with one eye, it is why we have two. He could try pacing out the putt before putting, to get a feel for distance. If he practiced this enough, he would soon get a feel for it.

I can't see why alignment would be any different.


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 2, 2010)

I was given a timing drill for putting, essentially making sure you take the same time for both back and forward swings. (this was to stop decceleration)
The pro suggested going to the practice green before a round and taking a couple of swings at two different lengths (of swing) then checking what distance you got for each. The idea was to check the pace of the greens but it could work for your bro.


----------



## bigbiffa (Jun 3, 2010)

heres a tip. if he has one eye, tell him to try keepin his good eye behind the ball at set up. that way he can look along the line and back before putting. think mickelson/nicklaus.


----------



## Swinger (Jun 4, 2010)

I am friends with an ex european tour pro who lost an eye to cancer. He still plays alot and plays a lot of good golf. 

When he lost his eye the only thing he changed was his ball. 

He had some made up at first, his normal ball but with football type hexagons all around it (solid colour, blue).
This visually made the ball look bigger which helped him to get his feel back with his new vision. 

This was due to a lack of depth perseption and he is back to using normal golf balls again. He does still practise with said balls though. 

The main problem he found during his transition was bunker play. He said that even with the special balls it was still very hard to figure out how far away from him the ball was. He is fine now however I suspect that a different colour ball would have sped this along.

Best of luck for your brother but I suspect its just a case of getting down the practise ground.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 4, 2010)

I am friends with an ex european tour pro who lost an eye to cancer. He still plays alot and plays a lot of good golf. 

When he lost his eye the only thing he changed was his ball. 

He had some made up at first, his normal ball but with football type hexagons all around it (solid colour, blue).
This visually made the ball look bigger which helped him to get his feel back with his new vision. 

This was due to a lack of depth perseption and he is back to using normal golf balls again. He does still practise with said balls though. 

The main problem he found during his transition was bunker play. He said that even with the special balls it was still very hard to figure out how far away from him the ball was. He is fine now however I suspect that a different colour ball would have sped this along.

Best of luck for your brother but I suspect its just a case of getting down the practise ground.
		
Click to expand...

just out of interest what does he play off. (handicap)


----------

